# My beautiful sister passed away this morning....



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 10, 2022)

They had given her 2-3 months,but she only got 3 weeks. We are all devastated.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 10, 2022)

So sorry for your loss. Mike


----------



## palides2021 (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm so sorry you lost your sister, @Mrs. Robinson! She was a beautiful person. May her memory be eternal!


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

So sorry...


----------



## Jace (Apr 10, 2022)

My condolences for your family's loss...may she RIP.


----------



## Devi (Apr 10, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear this, @Mrs. Robinson. Please accept my condolences, and my best wishes.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Apr 10, 2022)

My sincere sympathies to you and all your family.


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 10, 2022)

So sorry to hear this.  My youngest daughter starts chemo next week and I am a wreck.  So afraid I am going to lose her also.  My prayers to you and your family.  Sorry to hijack your thread.  I go from crying to being hopeful she will beat this cancer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm very sorry for your loss.  It's never easy losing someone in the family.  May your memories bring you comfort some day.


----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2022)

My sincere condolences.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Oh this is tragic , and so sad. She must have been very poorly indeed to have died so much more quickly than the Doctors expected... your hearts must be broken as a family.. 

R.I.P Linda,


----------



## Wren (Apr 11, 2022)

Sending   heartfelt condolences to you and your family Mrs Robinson
E


----------



## Pepper (Apr 11, 2022)

Oh (((Mrs. Robinson)))
I am very sorry for your loss
Condolences to all who loved your sister


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 11, 2022)

Sorry for your loss!  

Just saw this, sorry to be late.


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 11, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.....prayers aloft.....


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2022)

My Deepest Sympathies .. may she rest in peace


----------



## katlupe (Apr 11, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sister.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 11, 2022)

May she rest in peace. So sorry.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 11, 2022)

@Mrs. Robinson 
So sorry for your the loss of your sister.
God has another ANGEL......May she Peace in PEACE.....Memories are left to Share, forever.
Take Care.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 11, 2022)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 11, 2022)

My sincere condolences, @Mrs. Robinson


----------



## Mizmo (Apr 11, 2022)

so sorry....


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2022)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. My sympathies to you and all her loved ones.


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2022)

So sorry to hear about your loss.  May you be comforted by wonderful memories of her.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 11, 2022)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 11, 2022)

echoing all of the above ^^^...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeni (Apr 11, 2022)

condolences on your loss... hope you find comfort in all your happy memories of her


----------



## feywon (Apr 11, 2022)

My condolences to you and your family.  Allow yourself time and space to grieve---your way.  

_____

It is, however, a fact of life as we get older, the 'losses' of loved ones in our age group start increasing.

Two of my 3 older sisters have died since in the last decade, i had more frequent contact with one than the other (Eldest was not one for letters nor cyber communications, but we could have showed up on her doorstep at any time and she would have taken us in for however long we wished or needed to stay), but i miss knowing they were both out there. i email regularly with the remaining Sister and talk to my brother (16 yrs younger than me) a couple of times a year.  If he passed before me it would be as bad as one of kids going ahead.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2022)

So sorry you lost your sister, Mrs. R. May you and your family be comforted.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 11, 2022)

So very sorry to read of your sister's passing.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 11, 2022)

Please be thankful for all the years you got to spend with your lovely sister.
What a joy it must have been to have a sister.  Blessings to you.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 11, 2022)

Condolences to you and your family during this sad time.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 11, 2022)

@Mrs. Robinson,  So sorry for your loss.  May you have strength as you grieve, and joy and comfort in her remembrance.


----------



## Remy (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear this!  So many things in life are so unfair.


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2022)

I hope you find comfort in the wonderful memories of your sister. Peace be with you.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved sister.


----------



## Kika (Apr 11, 2022)

My sympathy on the loss of your dear sister. I wish comfort and peace for you during this difficult time.


----------



## Lara (Apr 11, 2022)

_My deepest sympathy _
_As the days continue to pass, 
I hope you find comfort and support 
from the people who surround you _
_and in the wonderful memories you carry 
in your mind and in your heart._


----------



## Gaer (Apr 11, 2022)

Tears are prayers too.
They travel to God when we can't speak.


----------



## J-Kat (Apr 11, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nipper (Apr 11, 2022)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Della (Apr 11, 2022)

She was very beautiful and  you can see in her eyes how happy and loving she was with her big dog.
My heart goes out to you for such a huge loss.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2022)

Very sorry for your loss of your dear sister.
ANd with the loss of your brother and your sister, recently too.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 12, 2022)

So sorry,  we are here when you are ready


----------



## Liberty (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson, I am so very sorry to learn you have lost your sister. Sending, love, strength, and hugs to you and your family during  this tragic and painful time.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 13, 2022)

@Mrs. Robinson , I just joined and you have never met me or spoken to me on here but I sincerely want to send my condolences to you and your family on the loss of your loving sister.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 13, 2022)

Thank you all for your condolences. It has been very comforting reading them all. My sister kept saying she only wanted "happy tears" and I feel that I am failing her miserably. But when I reflect on some of the shenanigans of our childhood,I can smile and even laugh,so I know that would make her happy.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

You have my heartfelt sympathies.  I have long been the family elder and it is painful...the one thing that helped me cope with all the losses was to find someone to talk with (even if it's only on a site like this) and reminisce about your sister.  It's a way to continue sharing the memories that the two of you shared.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm just seeing this Mrs. Robinson and am so very sorry for your loss! She was lovely. I bet her smile lit up the room. May your family be comforted by wonderful memories of her and may she Rest in Paradise.


----------

